# Personal Infinitive



## Chriszinho85

Hello everyone.  I was reading through some threads in the Spanish-Portuguese forum, and I came across this post written by Vanda.  


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Ricardo, é normal acontecer estas diferenças por aqui...


I understand the personal infinitive pretty well but not perfectly.  I was just wondering how come in this sentence “acontecer” is used instead of “acontecerem?" Thanks. 

Chris


----------



## Vanda

O "famoso" infinitivo pessoal.  Por partes. 

Aqui. Aqui Aqui.Aqui. e aqui.

Tentei achar uma discussão recente sobre o assunto, mas ainda não consegui, em que eu dizia, ou melhor, citava os gramáticos que dizem que o emprego das formas flexionadas e não flexionadas do infinitivo é uma das questões mais controvertidas da sintaxe portuguesa. O Celso Cunha diz que não se deve falar de regras, mas de tendências no uso.

Achei!  Aqui tem pano para manga! Divirta-se.


----------



## jazyk

Aqui julgo ter sido um uso equivocado da Vanda mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui eu julgo que é um idioleto da Vanda mesmo!  Poderia muito bem ter dito: "é normal que aconteça", mas quis dizer: é normal acontecer/ como poderia ter dito: é normal dizer/ é normal fazer, etc ...


----------



## jazyk

Não, não se trata de idioleto.  Deveria ter dito É normal que aconteçam, É normal acontecerem, posto que o sujeito é plural: estas diferenças.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Muito obrigado Vanda e Jazyk pelas respostas.   Tiraram a minha dúvida.  Dei uma olhada nos linques e me ajudaram a entender melhor o assunto.


----------



## rhiannonhelen

Hi,
I have only just been taught the personal infinitive and wondered if someone could confirm that I am using it correctly in this sentence:

“Ao *virem-lhe*, deixaram de falar, mas antes de *tiverem* a oportunidade de lhe acolher, a Catina soltou um grito furioso porque naquel momento tinha-se deixado bem claro quem tinho sido responsável pelas mortes da sua família.”

Thanks!


----------



## Outsider

rhiannonhelen said:


> “Ao *verem-no*, deixaram de falar, mas antes de *terem* a oportunidade de o acolher, a Catina soltou um grito furioso porque naquele momento tinha-se deixado bem claro quem tinho sido responsável pelas mortes na sua família.”


I think you got the personal infinitive confused with the future subjunctive a little bit, there. Beware that they differ in some irregular verbs. But the personal infinitive is very easy to construct; just take the ordinary infinitive of the verb, and add the endings *-, -es, -, -mos, -des, -em*. This works for all verbs, without exception.


----------



## rhiannonhelen

Oh yes! Thank you for pointing that out! We learnt them on the same day, which probably explains why I got confused.

Thanks Outsider


----------



## Outsider

Missed one... 



rhiannonhelen said:


> “Ao verem-no, deixaram de falar, mas antes de terem a oportunidade de o acolher, a Catina soltou um grito furioso porque naquele momento tinha-se deixado bem claro quem tinha sido responsável pelas mortes na sua família.”


----------



## Ulises Heureaux

For anyone that is familiar with Spanish and Portuguese, would it be okay to say that the personal infinitive replaces "Para que yo pueda" to "Para eu poder" or should I say "pra eu possa."


----------



## MPA

As duas estão erradas, o correto é "para que eu possa".


----------



## Ulises Heureaux

Sorry, I made a typo in the second one?  But I can not say "Para eu poder?"  May I ask when to use the personal infinitive?


----------



## MPA

Pode, até pode. Mas ao meu ver tu estarás errado.


----------



## Ulises Heureaux

Obrigado.  A coisa é que ensinei-me o português que eu falo sem ajuda, então eu acho que algumas regras são difíceis!  O Portugués é muito cumplicado! Tentar falar e escrever perfeitamente é um grande desáfio !  Não espero dominar o idioma cem por cento se eu não viajar pra alguns países lusófonos!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Ulises! 

Você é corajoso! Bravo! Agora você pode contar com nossa ajuda para suas dúvidas.


----------



## Jágara

MPA said:


> Pode, até pode. Mas ao meu ver tu estarás errado.


 
Desculpe lá, MPA, mas não vejo por que é que "para eu poder" é uma tradução errada de "para que yo pueda". Numa subordinada final com sujeito diferente da principal, a construção com conjuntivo e a construção com infinitivo flexionado são sempre intersubstituíveis, ou não? Quando muito, argumentará muita gente, o infinitivo é normalmente mais elegante, porque é mais leve, mas, claro, isso é uma questão de gosto. Agora errado, não vejo por quê...

Saudações


----------



## Naticruz

Ulises Heureaux said:


> Sorry, I made a typo in the second one? But I can not say "Para eu poder?" May I ask when to use the personal infinitive?


Podes aplicar o Infinitivo Pessoal ou flexionado, nas seguintes situações:
1 - Quando há um sujeito claramente expresso: 
Exemplo: É curioso tu não perceberes o sentido desta obra.

2 - Cuando o sujeito é evidenciado pela desinência verbal:
Exemplo: Acho melhor irmos embora

3 -Quando se pretende indicar a indeterminação do sujeito
Exemplo: Ouvi afirmarem que o homem era muito bondoso.

Na minha opinião as formas «Para eu poder» ou «Para que eu possa» estão correctas.

Melhores cumprimentos e espero que te ajude


----------



## ourense

Sou galego e por isso não estou 100% seguro sobre gramática portuguesa, mas a expressão "para eu poder" parece-me muito comum, concorda com as directrizes dos uso verbal e duvido muito que esteja errada


----------



## Outsider

Ulises Heureaux said:


> For anyone that is familiar with Spanish and Portuguese, would it be okay to say that the personal infinitive replaces "Para que yo pueda" to "Para eu poder" or should I say "pra eu possa."


I think you've got the basic structure right. However, a word of caution: although the personal infinitive is indeed equivalent to _que_ + present subjunctive more often than not, there are certain cases where only one of the two sounds idiomatic; the other one sounds off. And there are some cases where the personal infinitive best corresponds to an ordinary infinitive in Spanish.

I suggest you take a look at the following threads, if you're comfortable reading Portuguese.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=550050&highlight=infinitivo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=625151&highlight=infinitivo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=220826&highlight=infinitive
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=820122&highlight=infinitive


----------

